# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  The Glock Semi-Automatic Pistol

## DonGlock26

That is all.

----------

Victory (10-31-2014)

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

What's your preference in Glocks?  .40 caliber or .45?  Why?

----------


## michaelr

Fuck Glock's, Colt and Ruger's rule.

----------


## DonGlock26

> What's your preference in Glocks?  .40 caliber or .45?  Why?


I prefer my 9mm Glocks to my .40 Glock. It's cheaper to train with 9mm and hits are what count in my book. 

While the .45acp is a nice big round- I prefer a lot of bullets in my pistols, since criminals tend to rove in packs these days. 

I just got a Glock 17 Gen 4 like this one:




The British Army just adopted it as their service pistol after lengthily testing.

----------



----------


## fyrenza

Is it just me, or does that extra _mag_, sitting there,

seem to be a little bummed out at not being a First Load?

(his little "mouth" is all like ... downturned
and his big ole eyes ...)

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2014),freyasman (09-13-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

_Staring_ at you, @DonGlock26 !

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Is it just me, or does that extra round, sitting there,
> 
> seem to be a little bummed out at not being a First Load?
> 
> (his little "mouth" is all like ... downturned
> and his big ole eyes ...)



LOL!!!  The magazine? Just don't call them "clips". The rifle snobs will go bonkers.

I like my rifles like I like my women-  sexy, loose, and Eastern European. That's why I like AK's.  :Wink: 

_

----------

freyasman (09-13-2014),fyrenza (10-31-2014),JB (06-03-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> _Staring_ at you, @DonGlock26 !


Better than a Stephen King's clown staring at me.

Just saying.....

----------


## fyrenza

True, ^DAT!^   :Wink:

----------


## Devil505

Did you guys know that the 40cal was invented in reaction to the 1986 FBI Miami shootout?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Did you guys know that the 40cal was invented in reaction to the 1986 FBI Miami shootout?


Why yes, yes we did.  :Wink:

----------

Jim Rockford (05-23-2016)

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> I prefer my 9mm Glocks to my .40 Glock. It's cheaper to train with 9mm and hits are what count in my book. 
> 
> While the .45acp is a nice big round- I prefer a lot of bullets in my pistols, since criminals tend to rove in packs these days. 
> 
> I just got a Glock 17 Gen 4 like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British Army just adopted it as their service pistol after lengthily testing.


Nice weapon you've got.  I've got a Glock Model 22 .40 caliber with the rough texture frame.  The .45 is too much for my sweaty and weak little hands.

----------

DonGlock26 (06-03-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Nice weapon you've got.  I've got a Glock Model 22 .40 caliber with the rough texture frame.  The .45 is too much for my sweaty and weak little hands.


Thanks, get a Lone Wolf barrel conversion barrel for your G-22 and you can shot 9mm for cheap.  :Wink:

----------



----------


## Old Ridge Runner

I'll stick with my XDm in .40.

----------

DonGlock26 (06-04-2014),JB (06-03-2014)

----------


## ptif219

I have a Glock 27 .40cal and a Walther 380 that I use for my conceal and carry weapons and i also have a Taurus OSS 24 7 45cal

----------

DonGlock26 (06-04-2014),Old Ridge Runner (10-26-2014)

----------


## JB

> I'll stick with my XDm in .40.


I love it myself.

Haven't shot a Glock, yet.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-26-2014)

----------


## usfan

I've got a glock 19.. had it for years.  Very reliable, 15 round mags, lot of bang for the size.  What is  not to love?  It's a bit big for CC, though, so i've dabbled with several others over the years.  I had a long running affair with the ruger lcr in 38spl.. still like it  a lot.  Good ballistics.  Lightweight.  Compact.  A few months ago, i picked up a kahr cm9.  i'm very impressed with the accuracy in this 6+1 auto.  It's smaller & lighter than the glock, & so far has been as reliable.. no stovepipes or jams.  But if i was to grab a pistol for general purpose shooting.. a do it all, jack of all trades, the 6" 357 revolver would be in my pocket.  It will shoot decently to 100 yds, is *very* accurate, & makes a fine club if you run out of ammo.   :Big Grin:   I would not carry it, but i'd pick it over the 44 mag, 45colt, 45acp, or 9mm, the pistol calibers i have.  

I've been toying with the idea of a glock 36.. the compact one in 45acp.  But i also like the xds, springfield's entry in that genre.  I have too many firearms as it is, so cannot justify it with need, but aficionados can always find a reason to add to their collections.   :Smile: 

But then i also want the glock 34.. the longer barreled version in 9mm.

----------


## QuaseMarco

XD9621HCSP06_1200x782.png

*Springfield Armory XD® 5″ Full Size Model .45ACP*
The 5” Full-Size XD® is designed to put the most into your hand when you need it. Built on a full-size frame with a 5” barrel, this is the XD® that delivers the most in performance, capacity and controllability. Whether you’re looking for a pistol for the nightstand or the shooting range, the 5” Full-Size XD® will do the job. - 
See more at: http://www.springfield-armory.com/pr....jPthoFpW.dpuf

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-26-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

Glocks are popular among cops and drug dealers. Plastic junk.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I love it myself.
> 
> Haven't shot a Glock, yet.


Neither have I.

----------


## Devil505

> Neither have I.


Me either.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-04-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'll stick with my XDm in .40.


I think the XD line is pretty good.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-05-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I've got a glock 19.. had it for years.  Very reliable, 15 round mags, lot of bang for the size.  What is  not to love?  It's a bit big for CC, though, so i've dabbled with several others over the years.  I had a long running affair with the ruger lcr in 38spl.. still like it  a lot.  Good ballistics.  Lightweight.  Compact.  A few months ago, i picked up a kahr cm9.  i'm very impressed with the accuracy in this 6+1 auto.  It's smaller & lighter than the glock, & so far has been as reliable.. no stovepipes or jams.  But if i was to grab a pistol for general purpose shooting.. a do it all, jack of all trades, the 6" 357 revolver would be in my pocket.  It will shoot decently to 100 yds, is *very* accurate, & makes a fine club if you run out of ammo.    I would not carry it, but i'd pick it over the 44 mag, 45colt, 45acp, or 9mm, the pistol calibers i have.  
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of a glock 36.. the compact one in 45acp.  But i also like the xds, springfield's entry in that genre.  I have too many firearms as it is, so cannot justify it with need, but aficionados can always find a reason to add to their collections.  
> 
> But then i also want the glock 34.. the longer barreled version in 9mm.



The Kahr CM9 is on my short list. I want to get one soon. It is the small 9mm that Glock should make. 

The Glock 36 has had some reliability issues in the past, but the ones that I have shot were awesome pistols. That's another one on my list. 

You have good taste. 

I use to have a 4" & 6" S&W 686 .357 mag. I sold them both over the years. I REALLY miss the 4". I do prefer cleaning pistols to revolvers though. 

I have a 442 snubby, a LCP .380. and a P-32 for pocket carry. 

The G-34 is a very popular sporting gun. I'm very pleased with my Glock 17 Gen 4 9mm, which has a slightly shorter barrel. They share the same frame. 

I put Americglo's I-Dot night sights on it. This pic shows them on a M&P I believe.

----------


## DonGlock26

> glocks are popular among cops and drug dealers. Plastic junk.


lol!!!




> *3 glocks used by 4 u.s. Department of justice agencies*
> 
> 
> *the fbi, dea, u.s. Marshals and bureau of alcohol, tobacco, firearms and explosives (batfe) all rely on unstoppable glock .40s!*
> 
> 
> 
> _presented by_
> 
> ...






> *Glock on FBI counter terror team*
> 
> *posted feb 08th 201
> 
> 
> former members call it "the best job in the fbi." it's officially designated the hostage rescue team. The federal government calls it in when they have a sticky situation that involves high profile operations. They could choose any firearm in the world. 
> 
> And lately, they use glocks. 
> 
> ...

----------


## DonGlock26

Interesting book review on how Gaston Glock founded a firearms empire. 





> GLOCK: THE RISE OF AMERICA’S GUN
> 
> By Paul M. Barrett
> 
> 
> It must be hard to write a corporate history that makes for gripping reading, but Paul M. Barrett has done just that with “Glock: The Rise of America’s Gun.” Of course, he’s aided by the fact that Glock is no ordinary company; it makes a fascinating and deadly product, and its story features everything from come-from-behind victories to strippers to an assassination attempt. But with a readable prose style, a strong sense of narrative and a knack for brevity - “Glock” weighs in at fewer than 300 pages, index and all - Mr. Barrett offers a penetrating look at a company that revolutionized the firearms industry.
> 
> The underdog tale of how Gaston Glock - a 50-year-old radiator manufacturer who’d never made a gun before - won the right to make guns for the Austrian army in the early 1980s and brought the weapon to America with the help of a man who traveled the country selling guns from a recreational vehicle, will warm the heart of anyone who has one. And the engineering particulars will have gun nuts drooling: Mr. Barrett explains, in layman’s terms but with plenty of detail, what makes Glock guns so special.
> 
> ...

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> The Kahr CM9 is on my short list. I want to get one soon. It is the small 9mm that Glock should make. 
> 
> The Glock 36 has had some reliability issues in the past, but the ones that I have shot were awesome pistols. That's another one on my list. 
> 
> You have good taste. 
> 
> I use to have a 4" & 6" S&W 686 .357 mag. I sold them both over the years. I REALLY miss the 4". I do prefer cleaning pistols to revolvers though. 
> 
> I have a 442 snubby, a LCP .380. and a P-32 for pocket carry. 
> ...


I have a S&W 686 plus with the three inch barrel.  It fires both .357 mag.  and .38 special rounds.

----------


## hoytmonger

> lol!!!


Like I stated, Glocks are popular among cops and drug dealers.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Like I stated, Glocks are popular among cops and drug dealers.


And, NATO, The British military and on and on and on..........

----------


## DonGlock26

> That is all.

----------

fyrenza (10-31-2014),usfan (06-13-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

usfan (06-14-2014)

----------


## usfan

That's funny, don..   :Big Grin: 

I recently picked up an xds, but we're on a fire alert here, so i haven't gotten to shoot it, yet.  :Frown:   I may have to break down & go to the indoor range the next town over...  from what i understand, it is made in a factory in serbia very close to the glock one in austria.  That region has some good auto pistol makers.  It reminds me more of a glock than anything else.

I have a mechtech carbine in 45acp.. it uses a 1911 'lower' & replaces the slide & barrel.  I'm thinking of getting one for my glock 19, since i traded my old hipoint 9mm carbine for a rossi lever 357.  It is very cool shooting 45 acp at 100 yds & clanging the gong.  The 9mm carbines will do it too.. maybe better, with +p.

----------

DonGlock26 (06-14-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> That's funny, don..  
> 
> I recently picked up an xds, but we're on a fire alert here, so i haven't gotten to shoot it, yet.   I may have to break down & go to the indoor range the next town over...  from what i understand, it is made in a factory in serbia very close to the glock one in austria.  That region has some good auto pistol makers.  It reminds me more of a glock than anything else.
> 
> I have a mechtech carbine in 45acp.. it uses a 1911 'lower' & replaces the slide & barrel.  I'm thinking of getting one for my glock 19, since i traded my old hipoint 9mm carbine for a rossi lever 357.  It is very cool shooting 45 acp at 100 yds & clanging the gong.  The 9mm carbines will do it too.. maybe better, with +p.


Sounds like fun. Check this out:




I have a bunch of Glock magazines and one 33 round "Happy Stick".

----------


## freyasman

I just recently transitioned from a 1911 to a Glock 32; I'm loving it so far.  :Headbang:

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 



The .357 Sig is a butt kicking round. I had a P229 in .40 and with a spare .357 Sig barrel. The firing pin positioning pin broke on it. I think the combo of the .357Sig round and MIM pins caused it. Sig has since gone back to using roll pins. The .357Sig was super accurate and powerful. If I hit a target holding frame, it was toast. The other calibers didn't do that kind of damage. Be wary of bullet setback. Don't reload the same round over and over again.





> It's been said that you should not unload and reload your weapons repeatedly because it may result in bullet setback. I haven't had that problem with my other autoloaders, but today I noticed that, for the second time, one of my 357SIG hollowpoints was pushed back into the case quite noticeably. I suppose that it's my fault, but I've also been lead to understand that this is quite common with 357SIG ammunition. It certainly is with what I have loaded.
> 
> In any event, keep your eyes open. It would suck to have your handgun blow up in your hand because of overpressure when it was something preventable.
> 
> For the record, I'm loaded with Remington Express 125-grain JHPs. You have no idea how hard it was to find those in the area without driving 45 minutes to the nearest dedicated gun shop. 357SIG just isn't very popular around Central PA, I guess.
> 
> http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-391918.html




@freyasman

----------


## freyasman

> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The it was the 357 Sig is a butt kicking round. I had a if there are any issues.229 in .40 and with a spare .357 Sig barrel. The firing pin positioning pin broke on it. I think the combo of the .357Sig round and MIM pins caused it. Sig has since gone back to using roll pins. The .357Sig was super accurate and powerful. If I hit a target holding frame, it was toast. The other calibers didn't do that kind of damage. Be wary of bullet setback. Don't reload the same round over and over again.
> 
> ...


I grew up with the 357 magnum round; it was the king. When I heard that they were attempting to replicate that level of performance in an autoloader, I was interested but wary. After the last several years of observation, this round has a great reputation. Accurate, powerful, great street performance, reliable as hell.... the closest thing to a complaint is that the ammo is a little harder to come by, and costs a bit more. I'M going to be taking a defensive handgun course soon to really run the rig out, and see I

----------

DonGlock26 (10-26-2014),Old Ridge Runner (10-26-2014)

----------


## teeceetx

I'm very happy with my Glock 21 (.45).  I am dead accurate with it, which is why I bought it.  My next purchase will be either a Colt or S&W 1911.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-26-2014),freyasman (10-31-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I grew up with the 357 magnum round; it was the king. When I heard that they were attempting to replicate that level of performance in an autoloader, I was interested but wary. After the last several years of observation, this round has a great reputation. Accurate, powerful, great street performance, reliable as hell.... the closest thing to a complaint is that the ammo is a little harder to come by, and costs a bit more. I'M going to be taking a defensive handgun course soon to really run the rig out, and see I


How's the recoil? Do you have a gen 4 Glock 32? They have a double recoil spring which should help with recoil.

----------


## freyasman

> How's the recoil? Do you have a gen 4 Glock 32? They have a double recoil spring which should help with recoil.


Yes, I have the gen 4, and while it does rock pretty good, it's more than controllable.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-26-2014)

----------


## old wood

> LOL!!!  The magazine? Just don't call them "clips". The rifle snobs will go bonkers.
> 
> I like my rifles like I like my women-  sexy, loose, and Eastern European. That's why I like AK's. 
> 
> _


  Some would say cheap and sloppy....but  work well even if filthy.

----------


## freyasman

> I'm very happy with my Glock 21 (.45).  I am dead accurate with it, which is why I bought it.  My next purchase will be either a Colt or S&W 1911.


It's ok to own handguns that are not 1911's. It's even ok to own more than one handgun that are not 1911's. But to own more than one handgun and not have at least one 1911..... well that's just *wrong.*

----------

usfan (10-31-2014),Victory (10-31-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I grew up with the 357 magnum round; it was the king. When I heard that they were attempting to replicate that level of performance in an autoloader, I was interested but wary. After the last several years of observation, this round has a great reputation. Accurate, powerful, great street performance, reliable as hell.... the closest thing to a complaint is that the ammo is a little harder to come by, and costs a bit more. I'M going to be taking a defensive handgun course soon to really run the rig out, and see I


i have wondered if you can shoot the 38 spl. round through the 357 semi. like you can with the wheelgun?

[actually,,i dont know why not,,but im curious]..

----------


## Victory

> Fuck Glock's, Colt and Ruger's rule.


_Blasphemer!_

----------

michaelr (10-31-2014)

----------


## usfan

> i have wondered if you can shoot the 38 spl. round through the 357 semi. like you can with the wheelgun?
> 
> [actually,,i dont know why not,,but im curious]..


I don't know either, but i'll hazard a guess..   :Big Grin: 

I suspect the 357sig, being an autoloading round does not have the rim that the older 38s & 357s do.  Like you cannot shoot a 45acp in a 45 long colt, because of the rim, even though they are the same size.

I like a lot of different calibers, but i have a sentimental & practical affinity for the 38/357.  My preferred CC gun is a 38spl, & my favorite & most accurate revolver is a 357.  I've probably shot & reloaded more of that caliber, too, except for 22.  They are great in a lever carbine, & can be anywhere from a light plinking round to a deadly hollow point.  There are a lot of things i like about 9mm, & it can deliver almost equivalent ballistics.  It is also a smaller cartridge, & works in semi autos.

But the 38spl, over 100 yrs old, is still a cartridge of choice for many leos, & CC holders.  Getting a 357 makes it even better.

----------

Rutabaga (10-31-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> i have wondered if you can shoot the 38 spl. round through the 357 semi. like you can with the wheelgun?
> 
> [actually,,i dont know why not,,but im curious]..


There aren't many semi-autos that fire rimmed revolver cartridges. The Coonan semi-auto and the Desert Eagle will use .357 magnum rounds. Coonan says that you can use .38 spl with a spring change. The DE will not cycle. I believe both will fire a chambered .38spl round. The difference between the two is only 1/10 inch in length. 

You may be thinking of the semi-auto round called the .357 Sig. It was created by Sig Sauer and the Federal ammunition company. It is a very powerful semi-auto round 
similar in velocity to the .357 magnum. The .357 Sig is a .40S&W sized casing bottlenecked down to 9mm size (.355").

----------

freyasman (11-03-2014),Rutabaga (10-31-2014),usfan (11-01-2014)

----------


## freyasman

> i have wondered if you can shoot the 38 spl. round through the 357 semi. like you can with the wheelgun?
> 
> [actually,,i dont know why not,,but im curious]..


The 357 sig round is a necked down .40 caliber that is meant to replicate the* performance* of the 357 magnum, but is actually an entirely different caliber. You can however, drop in a .40 caliber barrel and fire .40 S&W ammo out of it; all other parts are the same, including magazines.

edit: I see someone beat me to it...

----------

Rutabaga (11-13-2014)

----------


## freyasman

> I don't know either, but i'll hazard a guess..  
> 
> I suspect the 357sig, being an autoloading round does not have the rim that the older 38s & 357s do.  Like you cannot shoot a 45acp in a 45 long colt, because of the rim, even though they are the same size.
> 
> I like a lot of different calibers, but i have a sentimental & practical affinity for the 38/357.  My preferred CC gun is a 38spl, & my favorite & most accurate revolver is a 357.  I've probably shot & reloaded more of that caliber, too, except for 22.  They are great in a lever carbine, & can be anywhere from a light plinking round to a deadly hollow point.  There are a lot of things i like about 9mm, & it can deliver almost equivalent ballistics.  It is also a smaller cartridge, & works in semi autos.
> 
> But the 38spl, over 100 yrs old, is still a cartridge of choice for many leos, & CC holders.  Getting a 357 makes it even better.


Agreed. If I had to pick a rifle/ handgun combo for the rest of my life, it would be a 357 magnum lever gun (Winchester 1892 if possible) and my Smith 586. 38 sp/357 mag gives a level of versatility that's hard to beat; light 38special loads are great for small game, and heavy (158 to 180gr) magnums will handle anything in North America, and that's 2 legged or 4.

----------

usfan (11-03-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

freyasman (11-14-2014)

----------


## usfan



----------

freyasman (11-14-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

i have never been a big fan of pistols [semi-autos] mainly because the 45 acp was too big for my hand and 35 years ago there wasnt alot to choose from...i bought the first browning 9mm parabellum back in the 70s-80s?

made i believe in belgum?

anyway,,nice workmanship and action...sweet pistol...stolen 6mo. after purchase...found out who, but never saw the gun or thief again...


i like the "quality" of a handgun...how well its finished/made...any details that set it apart from others, and i like the function of wheelguns,,no safety to worry about, no jams, no spent cartridges, but limited to 9 rds 22 lr. taurus 9" dbl. action...

and six in the colt 45 single action army...and 5 in the american arms 22mag derringer....

[and one gazillion rd. clip in my assault rifle]...

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

usfan (05-23-2016)

----------

